# Fond d'écran iPod nano 6G



## Justiice (3 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voulais juste savoir -avant un éventuel achat- s'il était possible de modifier le fond d'écran des iPod nano 6G ? 

Merci


----------



## Viclanel (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour Justice

Oui, il y a 9 possibilités de fond d'écran possibles qui ne sont pas très esthétiques à mon goût, je viens de poser un post demandant si on pouvait mettre une de ses photos.

Bonne journée


----------

